# sump & grow out tank in one??



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys I am going to make a DIY sump, my question is this.

Has anybody ever had a sump which was also used as a grow out tank??
If so, would you have photos and diagrams on how you made it??

might sound like a silly idea...........I need to utilise the sump space, the wife has put her foot down about me not getting yet another tank


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I did, but it was a pretty unique situation:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... t=retrofit


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i used a 55g tank and put the pump in its own section.i used a piece of acrylic with holes in the top 4" and a pond filter mat to block the holes and keep the babies out.but i took it down because the babies are in a different 55 now.


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

I did that too, but not for fry, just to separate incompatible inhabitants temporarily.


----------

